# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  [Current Project] New Chatroom

## Total Eclipse

Hello all,

We are currently in the progress of implementing a new chat system. The client itself is called FlashComs and supports a multitude of features, such as audio/video chat, multi-user PM, whiteboard input, and much more! So far, we have enabled it to carry over your forum logins, therefore you will be able to use your forum account on the chat.  ::):  In the next few days, we will be implementing more features such as the ability to carry over your buddy list from the forum. 

The current link to the chat is: http://www.anxietyspace.com/chat71/chat.htm

If you encounter any problems, please let us know here. Once the chat is complete, it will replace the current video chat and we will have executed in a separate pop-up window.  ::):

----------


## meepie

It's a fun chatroom, everyone should check it out at least once.  ::):

----------


## L

I like it - is maith liom

----------


## Coffee

How many chats are there now?

----------


## Total Eclipse

> How many chats are there now?



We plan to only have the new one I just implemented (accessed also by clicking the chat button on the top) plus the Chat bar on the bottom for IMing other users. The chat room on the bottom will be removed once we get all of this working, as well as the old Tinychat video chat.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Let us know how you guys like it  ::):

----------


## Coffee

^ sounds good. Checked out the new chat and it looks great. Good job.

----------


## Skippy

Oooooo~~! Awesome!

----------


## Chocolate

Sounds cool  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

Just a quick update on the implementation. It has moved faster than what I thought, you can now access the chat here: http://anxietyspace.com/chat or via the Chat tab at the top of the site. Most of the work is now completed, a few minor features remain out standing but they will be completed soon, they include reporting and linking snapshots to the photo album forum.

----------


## jsgt

...just took a quick look. I like it and the drawing feature is neat.

----------


## Sagan

Ugh why must I be so a scared of live chat  ::(:

----------

